# Your goal for this season after the snow and cold



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

With such a long cold and snow covered winter, its going to be tough for me to play or hit respectable shots. I've been quite lazy since November, I think, was the last I swung a club. Considering my putting was terrible Last year I have to retrain my putting alignment over the ball. Fairway woods are still shaky. The worse thing is the lack of exercise and becoming a little more fluffy.
So my goals are to lose weight,gain strength and flexibility and relearn good ball contact.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

My goal is to get back to 5 h'cap, or better. That will get me back to catagory 1 and the opportunity to get in some 36 hole scratch comps - I've still got the silly idea I can play with the young bucks.

After that, its to play/visit some courses I've never been to before.

And then, most importantly, enjoy the journey...:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

While I don't suffer the winter a lot fo you do, my goals are pretty much the same as they have been for the past year. I want to lose weight and achieve some level of conditioning that allows me to get loose more easily and swing better.

Physical problems like back problems and the skin cancer issue kept me from playing for 5 months. Dental surgery left me with no teeth as dentures were fitted and soft foods I could eat were generally fattening. All this is coming to an end now and in the next couple weeks as I get used to the new teeth, I hope to get back on track as I eat more salads and a lot less pasta.

I once weighed 310 lbs. I got down to 255, but gained 10 lbs back eating soft foods. I'm on the way to what I'm guessing will be a goal around 240. I don't honestly know what my goal is, but I'll see it in the mirror someday and decide I'm comfortable where I am and want to maintain that weight from now on.

All the above is what leads to the biggest contribution to improving my golf game. There's no custom fitted club, game improvement iron, modern technology or practice gadget that will help in in as many ways as simply changing my body shape.


----------

